# Chen Taijiquan - Writtings, Information, History, Videos, Pictures and Names



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2012)

Chen Taijiquan - Writtings, Information, History, Videos, Pictures and Names

Home Page


----------



## clfsean (Apr 24, 2012)

What's a "Writting"?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2012)

clfsean said:


> What's a "Writting"?



Its a secret and I would tell you and if you were not a devil talker you would know...but you are a devil talker so.... you don't need to know


----------



## oaktree (Apr 24, 2012)

It is a great site alot of work was put into it, My teacher has met some people over in Europe, even the one who wrote a new book on Chen Taijiquan. I will ask him more about 
 it since they both come from Chen Xiao Wang maybe he knows him.


----------

